# Dean Gitter "Ghost Ballads" (Riverside, RLP 12-636, 1957)



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

DOWNLOAD LINK HERE:


https://app.box.com/shared/bgpvamd42n

MORE INFO FROM SCAR STUFF HERE:

http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/2006/04/dean-gitter-ghost-ballads-riverside.html


----------



## Razpootin (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you for sharing, always looking to have a larger collection of spooky music to match to just the right occasion.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Ah-hah , very nice. Thanks for the share.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Glad I could help.


----------

